# Check out Your Knowledge



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

On saturday in NMC labor room a child was deleivered with blood group A-. His mother group was A+ and his father's B-. All doctors stunned hows it is possible . the child blood group was 3 times checked and everytime it comes out to be A-. the doctors are not ready to accept it. Now u people prove is it posiible or this child does not belong to his so called parents. prove with crosses. #shocked


----------



## taimur920 (Apr 12, 2007)

that is definetly possible as both rhesus and clood type are transmittted in a Mandelian fashion

Fathers genotype BO Rhesus status --(Both alleles of rheusus must be negative inorder to have a negative blood group)
mom AO Rh status +(But genotype must be + and -)

Thus child can be any negative.


----------



## taimur920 (Apr 12, 2007)

Very common scenario in pathan population.


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

@ TAIMOOR
really nice to know that at least some one replied. u are very right. but u said that any negative can be possible but how can o- be possible. it was so simple dont know why people did not reply it earlier. well done. :happy:


----------



## taimur920 (Apr 12, 2007)

Saadat said:


> @ TAIMOOR
> really nice to know that at least some one replied. u are very right. but u said that any negative can be possible but how can o- be possible. it was so simple dont know why people did not reply it earlier. well done. :happy:


 
If fathers genotype AO
Mothers Genotype BO

Then 25 % chance of child being OO thus o blood group rest of the possibiklities woulf be AB AO and BO ,thus 25 % chance of the child being either O ,AB ,A or B.


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

ya bro u are right. Actually i only made crosses in my mind so did not think abt o-. after writing here i made crosses for the first time on paper. there are so many possibilities . i came here to delete that post but u know there is no option of delete here so could not. #sad. 
anyways thanks for correcting. may u succeed in life. by the way what are u doing now a days.


----------



## taimur920 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot

I am a general surgery resident in the unv of toronto.I graduated from Sind Med college Pakistan in 2003 and then applied in the Img program here and was lucky to get in.


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

thats really good bro.:happy: 

well mine relative also in uni of toronto. she is resident in family medicine. #yes


----------



## medicalmarvel (Apr 28, 2007)

did you just made up the problem in your mind, or you found it in any book?

it also seemed like the child having o- blood group isn't a normal thing, but after reading the post of Taimur it seemed like why didn't it come to my mind? it's possible!!


----------

